# Dell XPS 15 or Alienware m11x???



## b_chax06 (Jun 19, 2011)

i want yo buy a laptop in which i can most of the latest games in high graphics settings and my budget is 70k..so i have seen two laptops the Dell XPS 15 and Alwinware m11x but i'm confused which one to buy....guys plz help...and if u have any other good gaming laptops(at 70k max) in mind then plz share....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 19, 2011)

b_chax06 said:


> i want yo buy a laptop in which i can most of the latest games in high graphics settings and my budget is 70k..so i have seen two laptops the Dell XPS 15 and Alwinware m11x but i'm confused which one to buy....guys plz help...and if u have any other good gaming laptops(at 70k max) in mind then plz share....



Go for XPS 15. Alienware 11 does not have a dvd drive so you'll have to buy one. Gfx is same on both. You'll be able to plat Crysis 2 on mid settings and maybe witcher on low settings.

If you plan to look outside dell try HP 6017tx or 6121tx. Comes with GDDR5 Gfx. It is a much faster card than GT540m in Alienware or XPS15. Price 53k


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2011)

you can also have a look at macbook pro


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

XPS 15, although the GT525M is hardly anything in gaming, it's still "okay" to play. GT540M is an overclocked GT525M, the next step is the GT555M




> Go for XPS 15. Alienware 11 does not have a dvd drive so you'll have to buy one. Gfx is same on both. You'll be able to plat Crysis 2 on mid settings and maybe witcher on low settings.
> 
> If you plan to look outside dell try HP 6017tx or 6121tx. Comes with GDDR5 Gfx. It is a much faster card than GT540m in Alienware or XPS15. Price 53k



What price did you get the lappy? And how's the gaming experience on the HD6770M?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 19, 2011)

What price did you get the lappy? And how's the gaming experience on the HD6770M?[/QUOTE]

Crysis 2 max settings 25fps
Witcher2 can run on mid settings
Black Ops 50-60fps
Got this for 53k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's the amazing laptop!

HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ460PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

52k now, can't believe we all missed this.

@ OP, go for this laptop!


----------



## b_chax06 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanx guys...i think m gona opt for the xps 15.....it looks great on the outside and the inside quite good too


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ sure? I mean you'll be forgoing the HD6770M so think about it once.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are keen in XPS buy the new XPSz. it is slimmer and have nice looks


----------



## ps230793 (Jun 27, 2011)

If gaming is all you want alienware is good enough for you. But if you want portability with it go for xps. 15z is also good. Also have a look at macbook pro 15inch 2011 edition. Alienware is huge and power hungry but very fast. Also it has only 2hrs of battery life when gaming at max. Good luck. Also dont forget to opt for accidental cover policy for dell. Mac dont have it which is a shame.....


----------



## b_chax06 (Jul 4, 2011)

is there any troubleshoot issue with xps 15 n xps 15z???


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

Get Dell XPS 15. Overall a better Laptop !


----------

